

Why are some links on here no follow and others not? - agentbleu

I am wondering why many of the links on this board are no follows and some are not? who decides on this  policy? 
======
rms
I'm not sure if I should post it publically, because it's the kind of
information that could help out black hat SEOs. Send me an email.

